# WHAT IS THE BEST DOG FOOD FOR GSD??



## Hector10 (Sep 9, 2009)

Guys, *what is is the best dog food?? *
a lot of people suggest me to use <span style="color: #3333FF">Eukanuba</span>, but there s other who tell me to use <span style="color: #FF0000">Royal Canin</span>.
so whic one is the best for GSD??
THANKS

pity in MAlaysia theres no Eukanuba specialized for GSD..


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Those are loaded with fillers and are crap foods in lots of people's opinions.
Can you get Natural Balance, Fromm or EVO?Look for ones with out corn or by products in them.Find good grains like oatmeal ,sweet potatoes potatoes are ok too.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Look at the ingredient panel to make sure there are no corn fillers or meat by-products.
Wellness, Orijen, Natural Balance, Taste of the Wild, Solid Gold, Canidae, Before Grain are all good ones to name a few.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I see you are in Malaysia ~ you could check out this website http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/
Anything with 5 or 6 stars should be fairly good. If you can't find ones listed there ~ look for ones you can find locally with similar ingredients.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

I feed Royal Canine GSD blend and have been happy with it. It is better than Pedigree and the like. My 1 y/o female GSD X has been on it for about 2 months now, and is in a lot better shape than she was. She needed to put a few pounds on and this has helped, also her coat has improved 10 fold.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I feed Royal Canin GS-24 to 3 out of 4 of my GSD's. Good coats, good stools, good body fat %. 

The best food IMHO is the food that your dog does best on. I have one dog that will not touch any of the premium foods listed above.

Val


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Which food fills them up so the eat less poop less and are not hungry all the time? Thats sounds like a miracle food!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How about cooking for your dog or feeding raw? That's much better than the kibble you have available there.


----------



## Hector10 (Sep 9, 2009)

Royal Canin GSD Blend / GS-24 is not available here in malaysia. the only one available for large breed dog is 'Royal Canin for Large Dog over 25kg.'
there is no RC for particular breed. thats why i'm stil confuse..

thanks for all the responds & suggestions


----------



## Hector10 (Sep 9, 2009)

NATURAL BALANCE once recall ??


----------



## nkrz (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been using Wellness Super5Mix, but will probably switch to blue buffalo.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Since you are in Malaysia would it be easier to feed your dog a natural or raw diet of your own foods?


----------



## Hector10 (Sep 9, 2009)

is it true that corn or maize can cause harm to gsd?
i had this info from other forums said that corn and meat by-products can harm gsd.
is there any scientific explanation about this?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Corn is very controversial.....

Corn is high in omega-6 fatty acids, thus throwing the fatty acid balance off of the ideal ratio. Corn (all corn) is also low in l-trytophan, so unless that is accounted for elsewhere in the diet, you can introduce behavior problems (also true with too many 0-6's in the diet). Some corn is high in suger, the rest is high in starch, and the starch then metabolizes to sugar, both are not good.

There are some arguments that can be made against the above (usually by folks that are connected to dog foods with a high corn content), but those arguments can be easily rebutted.

As for the by-products -- their content is variable, and typically harder to digest. Most of the time, by-products means less meat protein than you would find in a meat meal. And certainly you want something with a name to it, like chicken meal or beef meal, rather than the generic "meat".


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Hector10is it true that corn or maize can cause harm to gsd?
> i had this info from other forums said that corn and meat by-products can harm gsd.
> is there any scientific explanation about this?


That would all depend on whether a GSD or any dog has been diagnosed with an allergy to corn. Same with an allergy to chicken or other meat protein, which is usually the culprit according to the AVMA. When trying to determine if a dog is allergic to an ingredient it is best to have a vet test the dog. 

Pet food formulated with corn (and there are different grades of corn) in it is not going to use the corn for l-trytophan purposes. That would come from the meat protein sources in the food. Also, corn is an excellent source of omeg 6 and would be properly balanced with omega 3. Ask the company for an omega 3 to 6 ratio to ensure the proper balance. 

Also, corn used in pet food is field corn - not sweet corn like humans eat. Therefore corn in pet food is much lower in sugar than sweet potatoes for example. Not that dogs don't go crazy over the corn when it comes into harvest! You should see them in the field.

Best to you on your search for a good food in your area.


----------

